# Too cute



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

What a brave doggy

Overly Cautious German Shepherd Definitely Thinks Stuffed Tiger Is The Real Thing


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

I laughed right out loud!  Poor pup ... trying so hard to be brave. Adorable!


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

I loved it when he grabbed the foot LOL


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Saw that on fb earlier. Def a good lil laugh.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hilarious!Thanks for posting


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL What a great video! he was protecting his family from the dreaded cat in the kitchen!


----------



## LauraLamberth (Jun 10, 2015)

That is so funny, thanks for sharing!


----------

